# St. Louis Residential Sub Needed



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

I am looking for someone to help with my ever expanding residential division. I will PAY PREMIUM depending on a few factors to be disclosed later.

Please call me if you are interested. I would like to speak with you regarding your equipment available.

Thanks,
Scott Marquart
314-494-8863


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

A skidsteer w/ plow, 4-wheeler, or jeep would be perfect.

Let me know if you are interested.


I will also be needing a sidewalk crew in the brentwood area.


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

*.....................................................................................*

Me Me Me Bump!!!!!!!


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

bump.....


If anyone has any connections in the area your help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

hey scott where are these properties located about and are they all fairly close.


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

I will be needing a reliable sub for the 07-08 season again. Please feel free to contact me at any time for more information.

At this point I only need a residential driver but may need a couple more commercial trucks too. Have to see how things develop this year.


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

up to the top


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

still looking for some help here in St. Louis


----------



## timme4 (Oct 29, 2004)

*st. louis*

where at in st. louis


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

scattered over the west county area, please feel free to call me for details 

314-494-8863
scott


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

scott,
are these commercial? how far "out" in west county...i'm plowing off page and off olive (westgate center/tgi fridays) not sure that's "west" enough. you may be out manchester or 40,
steve
Ground Effects LLC


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

All of the properties I am currently trying to find a truck for are residential properties. Several of which a full-size truck will not be able to plow the entire drive and therefore I am looking for someone with a smaller vehicle like a jeep. If you have a full-size truck please do not hesitate to call me, I have done this route with my full size for the past 4 years, you just have to shovel the tight spots. 

The properties are scattered from Clayton & lindberg to manchester & 109.

I would pay hourly from the arrival at the first job site until completion at the last job site. Most sites take only a few minutes (3-7), and only a very few require shoveling, but some will. The entire route should take about 5 hours for a standard 3-5" push, however the list is getting longer every day so if I can find a good driver I can probably get a longer route.

If you are available for a part route that can also be arranged. Please feel free to call me with any questions.

Scott
314-494-8863


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

scott,
recieved your pm.....my trucks are 1 ton dually stake beds/8.5ft plows...i probably wouldn't want to use any of them, i saw "commercial" in your post and was more interested in that. good luck with hunt for subs and cross your fingers for SNOW !!!!!!!,
steve


----------



## lawnMaster5000 (Jul 28, 2000)

we had an opening in commercial but not right now, I will keep you in mind if we are looking for more fullsize trucks in the future.

XTreme, do you have salters?


----------



## DuallySnoPusher (Dec 1, 2005)

I little bump for ya!!!


----------

